# Toyota Camry SE or Nissan Altima SL for Uber in NYC



## Montaukubertoo631 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm renting a Camry for $400 a week .im also a college student I only do uber on the weekends I have to work like 14 hours a day from Friday to Sunday just to make $800 n $400 goes to the rental.i want to get a new car so I don't need to pay $400 a week.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

So you're making $400 after 42 hours of work and that doesn't factor in fuel? And now you want to invest even more in a car/licensing/insurance? 

Maybe try another less expensive part time job. Seems like your wasting your time and resources on this one.


----------



## Tripwire (Oct 28, 2015)

Montaukubertoo631 said:


> I'm renting a Camry for $400 a week .im also a college student I only do uber on the weekends I have to work like 14 hours a day from Friday to Sunday just to make $800 n $400 goes to the rental.i want to get a new car so I don't need to pay $400 a week.


$400 a week is insane after you factor in fuel and food, car wash etc...

Why not just get a weekend job that isn't costing you $450+ to work.

$1600 per month before expenses is unreal.

I'm not knocking your hustle, but as a college student you should also see how insane the numbers you just laid out are.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> So you're making $400 after 42 hours of work and that doesn't factor in fuel? And now you want to invest even more in a car/licensing/insurance?
> 
> Maybe try another less expensive part time job. Seems like your wasting your time and resources on this one.


Even more? The guy is paying $1600 a month for a retntal, buying a car himself will be a major savings. If he financed a vehicle, his vehicle cost would drop down to $200 a month.

For $1500 a month in NYC, you can get on board with Cadillacs system and get a brand new Escallade.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Even more? The guy is paying $1600 a month for a retntal, buying a car himself will be a major savings. If he financed a vehicle, his vehicle cost would drop down to $200 a month.


It's not just the cost of the car in NYC as the only expense. He's got to register the car as a TLC vehicle and pay all licensing costs that come along with that. He's got to pay for commercial insurance that's going to run him about $5000+ per year. Pay repairs and maintenance that he normally wouldn't have to with a rental. Maybe it will cost him less in the long run, but for a part time job, he'll be paying a lot more up front.

The reality is he shouldn't be doing either unless he was doing this full time - rent or buy. Neither are sound financial decisions.


----------



## imaperson (Feb 17, 2017)

I don't know about the newer models, but I've heard to stay away from Nissan with the older models. Camry, Accord are good. I've also heard good things about Ford and Chevy, not sure which models, and the Lincoln MKT (which can do xl and Black as well).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Stop renting, you are getting suckered bad


----------

